# Mouse Issue

## freebit50

Hi Everyone,

I have just activated my account today. I thought that I would ask a question that has been bugging me for a while. It's not a big deal though. I can put up with it I guess. 

Anyways, here goes. I have a Vaio PCG-GRX650. I have a mouse touchpad and also a USB MS Optical mouse. If I start the computer without the mouse connected, the touchpad works fine. If I plug in the optical mouse, the optical mouse does not work. If I start the computer with the usb optical mouse plugged in, the the optical mouse works great. However, the touchpad does not work. 

My question is, is there a way to reset something, or run some command to switch between the two without rebooting the machine?

Thanks,

Joe

----------

## freebit50

I tried this....

```

/etc/init.d/hotplug restart

```

It did not work.  :Crying or Very sad:  Any ideas?   :Smile: 

----------

## codedmart

Are you connecting that usb mouse up with a ps/2 adapter? If both of them register as ps/2 it is going to use the touchpad if the usb one is not plugged in but if you plug the usb one in and start the computer it will read the usb one.What you should be able to do is set up the touchpad and the usb mouse in your /etc/X11/XF86Config file so both of them can be used. That is how mine works anyway.

----------

## freebit50

I tried what blmartin said and it didn't work. However, I did some troubleshooting and came up with some interesting info. If I boot without the usb mouse plugged in and then load up the hid kernel module, then I am able to use both. 

However, if I boot with the USB mouse plugged in then there is no way to get the touchpad working. I tried rmmod and modprobing hid and several other kernel modules.

No luck.

Any ideas? Anyone?

Thanks,

Joe

----------

## dtor

Is this 2.4 or 2.6?

----------

## freebit50

2.6

----------

## dtor

Try the patch in the following link:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=108213030732425&w=2

----------

